# How many here



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Have relocated your battery to the trunk?


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Why would we do that?


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Move the weight ( approxiamtely 40lbs) from the front to over the right rear tire.


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Makes sense. Less weight in front, more weight over tire = faster car!:cool


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

God man the trunk is small enough as it is!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

It would take up half of the trunk. Still a good idea though.


----------



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

SgtGeek said:


> Have relocated your battery to the trunk?


Have you done this? If so what did you use to secure the battery. I would love to see some pics if anyone's done this mod.


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

You could purchase a kit like one from Summit or Jegs and put it into a vented box. You could also use a sealed Optima battery and leave it exposed, not the greateat idea though. Unless you have to move the battery I wouldn't recomend it because like someone said the trunk is small enough.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Im going to be doing this in my car to make room for piping.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I saw it done on an 04 with a twin turbo set up. It looked really weird, but they also removed the spare tire and mounted a fuel cell in that area so the old tank was out and they had alot more trunk space.


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah sounds like a good idea, but the trunk is super tiny. i don't even have a trunk now. I put two mtx 12" 9500 subs and an mtx Thunder Amp 92001. No more room. Of course putting the gas tank, and the battery in the same area does worry me a tiny bit.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

First of all, welcome aboard Sarge.

Summit does have the kit to move the battery. I have thought about doing it, but since I use the car for groceries,  I need all the room I can get.

If you do it, take some pix of the instal, I would be interested in knowing where the cable is routed.....

Andrew


----------

